# How to deal with noisy and unreasonable neighbours



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Has anyone had any experience of or know the process for dealing with noisy, unreasonable neighbours? I think I live in an apartment block where we all need to give consideration to the people who live around us. The people who live upstairs seem to feel they live in a party venue where they can scrape chairs incessantly until sunrise. I have a tiled floor too and pick up chairs 20 to 30 times a day instead of scraping them. And I don't even know if anyone lives downstairs. I just try to live my life in a considerate way. Are there any legal steps I can take or things I can do through their landlords to get some peace, please? They are driving me over the edge and I fear how this is going to end. I'm stuck with a lease for 10 months and feel these people's selfishness is going to damage my health or worse. It's so stressful here. How can people treat other human beings like this? I'd rather deal with this legally or officially before I tear someone apart.


----------



## Mr.DubaiGov (May 26, 2012)

:s you're unlucky person.

There's 3 ways I believe.

1- is to try to speak to the tenant on that flat.
2- to speak to the landlord directly.
3- Municipality, the rent comity

If all that didn't work then when the sounds will stops you have a party at it home with LOUD Sound


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks. Have exhausted number one. Will be doing number two as soon s I can track him down. Do you have any more information on the rent committee?

I was really hoping for advice from someone who has had to sort people like this out before.


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Can you not call the police?


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

StewartC said:


> Thanks. Have exhausted number one. Will be doing number two as soon s I can track him down. Do you have any more information on the rent committee?
> 
> I was really hoping for advice from someone who has had to sort people like this out before.


I called the police, luckily they arrived when the music was playing... Told the resident they do it again they will go to jail. 

No more noise again.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

No way? I don't hear the music. It's the perpetual scraping of chairs on the tiled floor above that causes the stress. Not sure th epolice would care about that. It would all go away if they would pick up the chairs and tables instead of scraping them. Too much effort for them.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Is there actually any loud music or signs of partying other than chairs being moved around?

If not, go to Ikea and buy the sticky felt pads they sell for putting on the bottom of chair/table legs and knock on their door and ask politely if they'd mind putting them on their chairs.

You can't really go complaining to the police or reporting people to the authorities for moving chairs, it's just an annoyance you'd have to put up with until you're able to move to a building that has been built properly.

If you want the problem to get sorted, it's how you approach people. The ****** who lives above me got security to my door to complain about noise and was making all sorts of threats because I had some friends round on a Thursday night. This was around 10.30 so we're not talking about early hours of the morning and the music wasn't blaring, we were still able to have a civilised conversation. The problem was that the balcony door was open and he had his window wide open and refuses to close it (he also complained about a BBQ I had ruining his $8000 curtains and went mental when I asked politely if he'd consider closing his window for an hour or two). Now, if he'd knocked on my door and asked politely if I'd keep it down or shut the balcony door, I would have been happy too. But he went about it like a dick, now I go out of my way to wind him up because he's a miserable dick.

So be warned, if you go sending up police/security or go up ranting and raving, it might just make it worse.


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

StewartC said:


> No way? I don't hear the music. It's the perpetual scraping of chairs on the tiled floor above that causes the stress. Not sure th epolice would care about that. It would all go away if they would pick up the chairs and tables instead of scraping them. Too much effort for them.


Indeed police won't be happy if you called them about scrapping chairs. I'd buy some ear plugs and ride out the contract.


----------



## Dubai1970 (May 12, 2012)

Perhaps you could purchase sufficient carpet and thick underlay to do the entire apartment, and place it on your ceiling?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Dubai1970 said:


> Perhaps you could purchase sufficient carpet and thick underlay to do the entire apartment, and place it on your ceiling?


Not sure you would find it amusing to not be able to sleep in your own home.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Is there actually any loud music or signs of partying other than chairs being moved around?
> 
> If not, go to Ikea and buy the sticky felt pads they sell for putting on the bottom of chair/table legs and knock on their door and ask politely if they'd mind putting them on their chairs.
> 
> ...


Have been through the politeness. But take your points. Nice curtains at your neighbour's.


----------



## Dubai1970 (May 12, 2012)

StewartC said:


> Not sure you would find it amusing to not be able to sleep in your own home.


Fair enough - I was genuinely thinking about what you could do and that just popped into my head and struck me as so ingenious I had to share it. 

Sorry you're having these problems. One of my first posts on this forum was a query about whether noise pollution was a problem in typical Dubai accommodation. Noisy neighbours, poor sound insulation and anti-social behaviour are such prevalent social evils in London and I am hoping things will be better in Dubai. Gavtek's suggestion about those felt pads is a good one. Still think mine has merit too, though. A nice tall shag would hang down like wafting seaweed or a field of inverted corn rippling in the air conditioning. Imagine it.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Dubai1970 said:


> Fair enough - I was genuinely thinking about what you could do and that just popped into my head and struck me as so ingenious I had to share it.
> 
> Sorry you're having these problems. One of my first posts on this forum was a query about whether noise pollution was a problem in typical Dubai accommodation. Noisy neighbours, poor sound insulation and anti-social behaviour are such prevalent social evils in London and I am hoping things will be better in Dubai. Gavtek's suggestion about those felt pads is a good one. Still think mine has merit too, though. A nice tall shag would hang down like wafting seaweed or a field of inverted corn rippling in the air conditioning. Imagine it.


I have lived in three buildings since I got here and have had the "scrapy-chair selfish ignorant bas*ard" problem in all three places. Also, the hostie/hooker in heels walking around upstairs at 2-3am and my favourite, the super-ignorant "I am the only one living on this floor so I'll stand in the lift lobby and talk at the top of my voice when I get home from the club" sh*theads.

I just lie there and get angry (whimp eh?)


----------



## davo13 (Jun 23, 2012)

I called the police one or two times and they eventually shut up, there is an anonymous phone number you can call also.


----------

